# SIEG SC2 tail stock mod



## oxotnik (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## Wizard69 (Nov 6, 2015)

Nice!

Is that using a morse taper or a replacement RAM/quil?


----------



## oxotnik (Nov 6, 2015)

Wizard69 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Is that using a morse taper or a replacement RAM/quil?



The toolchanger has a Morse No.2 shank that slide-fits into the tail stock.   

The tail stock as unmodified only accepts slide-fitting Morse 2 tooling, and fed by lead screw.

The lead screw is replaced by a long drawbar that secures the toolchanger.  The drawbar extends further back to function as the ram feed.  I got the idea of the ram feed from looking at a similar mod on this forum...

Thanks.


----------



## Wizard69 (Nov 7, 2015)

It makes sense now!    I want to do something like this for my 9x20, if I ever get time working too many long hour days right now.


----------

